# New lighting



## cszakolczai (Oct 30, 2008)

Info and setup...
D200
SB800 Camera left
SB24 Camera right
triggered by cybersync's

I always forget to shoot the setup shot, I feel really dumb forgetting all the time but I'll try and explain it for those who are interested. 2 flashes both at 1/16th power shot into a diffuser (piece of paper, my umbrella's and stands havent come in yet).

Anyways here are the pictures, any comments and criticisms welcome as always...

I was told by a couple of people on the other forum that the action in the glass was to much.  I liked the action in the glass but some also mentioned to try and use real vodka as opposed to water, I may not get as many bubbles, which would be nice.  

I hope you enjoy them...


----------



## pm63 (Oct 30, 2008)

Classy... first and last work best IMO.


----------



## budskiphotography (Oct 30, 2008)

its martini time!


----------



## cszakolczai (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks for the comments, I'm going to reshoot this with actual vodka and see what we end up with.


----------



## Jeremy Lim (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the first one.  I think the glass fills the frame a bit too much in the last and comes across a bit overwhelming.

What are you trying to say with this shoot?  The first one comes across wild, and becomes progressively more and more timid as it continues.


----------



## cszakolczai (Oct 31, 2008)

Jeremy Lim said:


> I'm a big fan of the first one. I think the glass fills the frame a bit too much in the last and comes across a bit overwhelming.
> 
> What are you trying to say with this shoot? The first one comes across wild, and becomes progressively more and more timid as it continues.


 
You nailed it on the head, I was looking for chaos when I poured the glasses.  I have to redo the shoot to get it to be less wild so I can blow it up for my girlfriends sister.


----------



## craig (Nov 2, 2008)

Excellent job with the lighting. I agree that the water is a bit confusing. If you get a chance to reshoot try adding glycerin to the water. That may help to thicken it up.

Love & Bass


----------

